# Rolex explorer II



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

*Rolex explorer II*


View Advert


Anyone thinking of moving one on ?

Looking for a daily so cheaper end of the scale works for me .

Will look at both colours .

Can do funds only or couple of trade options plus funds if it helps ? Seamaster pro or Oris TT1




*Advertiser*

back to the top



*Date*

02/10/17



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

